# i must be the bird whisperer



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

needy pigeons just keep crossing my path. i have another story.


ok just 1 day after I helped out a bird that had something on its foot, I was going in to work this morning and saw a brown pigeon huddled up against a pillar in a covered mezzanine/loading zone area. I was like, that's odd. . .i've never seen the pigeons around here on the ground unless they were feeding or looking for food. the rest are always up on a ledge somewhere.

I didn't bother the bird but wondered if it would still be there later.

I got off work around 930pm and was walking out of my building to go home and the bird was still there!!! I was like ok THAT is not normal...it was blending in with the brown pillar though so nobody noticed it. It was getting late and there are never any birds near the ground or in sight after dark.

This bird had been there for a while apparently, there were a pile of droppings behind it. i walked near it to make sure it wasn't dead or injured. it stood up and kind went in circles. I figured it was hungry and i Happened to find a cookie someone dropped nearby and I crumbled it up for it. The bird swooped in and nibbled it all up immediately like there was no tomorrow, tearing at the crumbs. The bird however never really ventured far and could fly but wouldn't fly up in to the air far at all. It tired to get away from me and was running around the area flapping around but I caught up to it. I left it alone while I got dinner but It was still there huddled up by the pillar again in the cold. I felt real bad for it so . . . I'm a sucker for an animal in need and I tried to pick it up but it was jusssssst out of reach. I took off my sweatshirt and threw it in front of me to catch the bird. I put him/her inside my jacket and went back into the building hiding the bird and I got a box from a storage room. I took the bird home in a box and it is in good spirits now.

I am assuming the bird had been stunned by something. because at first it was like half dead but now in the bathroom it is getting more and more active. there are no apparent wounds or anything abnormal and the poops are a-ok. i doubt this bird is sick because I found a bird similar to this one a long time ago and that bird never improved . . .some of you may recall that story. that bird died while i was watching after it. hopefully this new bird will live happily ever after. I might have just let the bird be but it didnt make sense for it to be in that spot all day, especially at night. a cat or some other kind of creature could have gotten to it easily and plus it needed some nutrition obviously. the bird also appears to be younger, probably a couple of years old. i've seen this exact bird before looking for food in the same areas with in the past year.

Anyway, let it warm up and i gave it a small amount of food and water later on. It seems ok. If it is doing really well I'll bring the bird back when I go to work. OR--- I'll go see the vet AGAIN this time for THIS bird.

I wish I had more space or a house instead of an apartment Id start a pigeon shelter lol. maybe when i'm rich ill get a farm and care for a lot of animals. My sister is a studying zoology so she'd be a big help.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*have you checked the birds throat*

inside, sometimes they appear ok, but may have canker or something. Also check it's poop. I would keep it a couple of day's just to make sure, it doesn't sound right for it to be on the ground at night and most of the day something is wrong. Unless it's a baby... good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

i know how you feel. i have my little safeway bird. a feral who has been hanging outside my aviary for several days and has been eating some of the seeds i throw out with the water. (in my individuals they sometimes knock their seeds into the water) and i brought home a cat today that was underwieght and i could tell wasnt an feral cat. i am afraid of what i will come home with tommorrow!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

badbird said:


> Anyway, let it warm up and i gave it a small amount of food and water later on. It seems ok. If it is doing really well I'll bring the bird back when I go to work. OR--- I'll go see the vet AGAIN this time for THIS bird.


*Hi Badbird,

Thank you for helping this pigeon. Please DO take the bird to the vet, because there is something going on here, and as always keep this pigeon isolated from Scooter.*


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

andinla said:


> inside, sometimes they appear ok, but may have canker or something. Also check it's poop. I would keep it a couple of day's just to make sure, it doesn't sound right for it to be on the ground at night and most of the day something is wrong. Unless it's a baby... good luck keep us posted.



the bird's throat is perfect! also the poop is good i almost thought there was a canker but it was a small millet seed that got stuck on its tongue. i also took the bird to see someone and it is just fine! It is flying now and is quite spry again. I am probably releasing it soon. its not a baby because i've seen this same bird outside of my work often in the past year. it isn't old either. i've been told that the bird may have been stunned....bumped its head, or hurt it self but now it is doing well accoring to the bird dr.

even my own bird, scooter, even though it was a lost homing pigeon. . .had been found at a wendy's outside after flying into the window. it apparently had been tagged by a owner in Ohio and found in central Michigan!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i have named this bird, chestnut. i dont know if its a boy or girl but the name could go either way. its a brown bird with a shimmering grey-beige neck. very pretty. i wish there was a way to find out if it was a boy or girl.


----------

